# What do you think?



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, anglers! Wanted to know what you guys think? Got together with my photographer (mother in law), and took some photos for the upcoming website! Pretty excited about the progress and was wondering what other anglers thought? Any feedback is appreciated!

I also came up with a new wahoo lure design! It's 11oz, 1 1/8" in diameter and 3" long. I'm getting these out for testing so if you're interested, pm me and I will get you the details and possible testing discounts. As always these lures are handmade by me! They're also keel weighted to run true, made of a ballistic resin that requires NO polishing once removed from the mold so it ensures each lure is made the exact same. The resin will never yellow and strong enough to bounce a hammer off of it! Quality handmade lures at a reasonable price!

If you would like to see more check out my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/TailWalkerLures/

Look forward to hearing your feedback!

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

look good to me heck i would bite them if i was a fish haha


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

The pictures look great Bryan! I can't wait to catch my first fish on the set you made me!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*Customs!*

Couple customs for your viewing pleasure!


----------

